# Gaming Rig under 60K



## Badmash (May 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: MAx payne 3, bf2 , Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Batman: Arkham City, skyrim. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 60K, might be able to extend upto 65K.*EXTENDED to 70K now!**Extended to 85K*!!

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: CPU yes in future, GPU no.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Wibdows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I TB minimum

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 24" 1080p LED

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I have the Speakers, that's it. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In 1-2 months.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Chandigarh, would be buying locally and no online option for me. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Prefer samsung monitor 24" 1080p but if any other brand is value for money then all good, but should have HDMI port.
Need i5 2500K config


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor@11600
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @9100
GigaByte GV-R 7850 OC-2GD @15000
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM @3000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4500
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM @5400
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)@800
NZXT Gamma@2000
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler@500
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler@2233
BenQ G 2222 HDL Full HD LED 21.5"@7,000
Altec Lansing Speakers @1,100
Intel UPS @1.5k
Total -->64k
JUST ROCK


----------



## Badmash (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor@11600
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @9100
> GigaByte GV-R 7850 OC-2GD @15000
> G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM @3000
> ...




I mentioned i have the speakers and i need 24" display led. =]


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Badmash said:


> I mentioned i have the speakers and i need 24" display led. =]


Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor@11600
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @9100
*HD 7870 @ 22k*
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM @3000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4500
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM @5400
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)@800
NZXT Gamma@2000
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler x 2@1000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler@2233
Intel UPS @1.5k
Total->>>>64k


----------



## Badmash (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor@11600
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @9100
> *HD 7870 @ 22k*
> G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM @3000
> ...



dude now you missed the led :-s


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Badmash said:


> dude now you missed the led :-s


The Cabinet Coolers I Listed has leds + This THREAD will help you. or select any from this WEBSITE.


----------



## Badmash (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> The Cabinet Coolers I Listed has leds + This THREAD will help you. or select any from this WEBSITE.



lmao brother i meant the LED monitor!! 

And i don't trust asrock mobo :/ give me any other good mobo option that is available easily?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

ok then Go for *ASUS Maximus V GENE*
and select *GIGABYTE HD7850 OC*
Finally

Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor@11600
GIGABYTE HD7850 OC @ 15k
ASUS Maximus V GENE @ 15k
4 GB RAM @1000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4500
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM @5400

NZXT Gamma@2000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler@2233
Intel UPS @1.5k
BenQ G 2222 HDL Full HD LED 21.5"@ 7000<<<<<Getting a 24" LED Monitor will 
Overshoot ur budget !!
total65-66k


----------



## dfcols71 (May 8, 2012)

cpu- i5-2500K Processor@11600
MB-GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Micro ATX-10100/-
GigaByte GV-R 7850 OC-2GD @15000
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM @3000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4500
Seagate/WD Blue 500 GB SATA @ 4.2K
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)@800
NZXT Gamma@2000
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler@500
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler@2233
Monitor-BenQ GL2450 24" LED Monitor 12,500/DELL ST2420L 24" Full HD LED 12,000/Viewsonic VX2453 23.6 Inch LED Monitor-11,400.00/-
Altec Lansing Speakers @1,100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800


----------



## Badmash (May 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ok then Go for *ASUS Maximus V GENE*
> and select *GIGABYTE HD7850 OC*
> Finally
> 
> ...



Looks all good but possible to get mobo around 10-11K and adjust that money for 24" monitor?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 8, 2012)

I5 2500K @ 11.5K
Asrock extreme4 @8.5K
CORSAIR value Ram 2x4 GB @2K
SEAGATE 1 TB @5K
ASUS DVD RW @1K
Seasonic S12 620W PSU @ 4.5K
NZXT GAMMA @ 2K
Microsoft Combo @ 0.7K
Numeric 1kva ups @ 2.3K
DELL ST2420L @ 12K
HIS RADEON HD 7850 @ 15K
Total @ 64.5K


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ok then Go for *ASUS Maximus V GENE*
> and select *GIGABYTE HD7850 OC*
> Finally
> 
> ...



Your Pricing is very inaccurate. Corrected prices. You are from Chandigarh and buying locally, so i have corrected the post with Local prices only. Contact me via PM if you need any help, I am from Jalandhar 

First of all. i5 2500K + HD7850 + 24 Inch monitor cannot be had in a budget under 60k. You have to sacrifice *atleast* one of the above. Do it and post your revised requirements so that we can provide you with better configurations.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

*@Badmash:* Think & let us know about the below config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12500
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3000
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|15300
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200, 64mb Cache|5400
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1200
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-520W|3800
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2400
*Monitor*
|Benq V2410 24" LED Monitor|12000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 600va|1800
|
*Total*
|68000
DELL ST2420L Led Monitor vs Benq V2410 LED Monitor



Spoiler



*i.dell.com/images/global/products/monitors/monitors_highlights/monitor-dell-st2420l-overview1.jpg

       VS

*xtreview.com/images/benQ%20v2210%20and%20V2410%20%2001.jpg*www.zdnet.de/i/news/201002/benq-v2410t-v6.png



This config looks balanced & more suites your requirements but price is pretty higher.

Either compromise with 21inch monitor & 240GB HDD in order to reduce the final budget to your limits or increase the budget & go with the above.

Go with Benq G2220HDL 21inch LED Monitor - 7.5k
WDC 240GB - 3.6k


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

The above config is very good. If possible go with it.


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

About the config: The one given by d3 is pretty much balanced. 
@pratyush997: Quoting price from flipkart is not a good idea as market price of the products are less than that of flipkart.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> About the config: The one given by d3 is pretty much balanced.
> @pratyush997: Quoting price from flipkart is not a good idea as market price of the products are less than that of flipkart.


Yeah u are right buddy


----------



## Badmash (May 8, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Your Pricing is very inaccurate. Corrected prices. You are from Chandigarh and buying locally, so i have corrected the post with Local prices only. Contact me via PM if you need any help, I am from Jalandhar
> 
> First of all. i5 2500K + HD7850 + 24 Inch monitor cannot be had in a budget under 60k. You have to sacrifice *atleast* one of the above. Do it and post your revised requirements so that we can provide you with better configurations.



Hmmmm i need this combo for sure "i5 2500K + HD7850 + 24 Inch monitor" so i think i will wait a month more and be able to extend the budget to 70K xD 

I don't trust asrock mobo :/ hows its performance anyway? :-s



d3p said:


> *@Badmash:* Think & let us know about the below config.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks all good bro, but asrock? Hows the performance vfm? And why everyone insisting on benq? may be i sound like a noob but what about samsung LED? No? 

P.S. Budget increased to 70K


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

^ AsRock extreme series boards are of very good build quality. You can relay on them without any hesitation.


----------



## Badmash (May 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ AsRock extreme series boards are of very good build quality. You can relay on them without any hesitation.



Available in chandigarh locally?  And this Z77 series is the top one?


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

For 70k, i would have gone with this config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12500
*Motherboard*
|ASRock Z77 Extreme 4|10000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3000
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|15300
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200, 64mb Cache|5400
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1200
*PSU*
|
*Seasonic S12II-620W*
|4700
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2400
*Monitor*
|Benq V2410 24" LED Monitor|12000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|
*APC 800va*
|2800
|
*Total*
|70000
Changes are in *RED*


----------



## Badmash (May 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> For 70k, i would have gone with this config.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome  Buh hows this Benq monitor when compared to samsung and dell?


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

They are also Good Competitors to Brands like DELL & Samsung. You can trust them eyes closed.


----------



## Badmash (May 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> They are also Good Competitors to Brands like DELL & Samsung. You can trust them eyes closed.



Any better option? I can extend the budget if there is better choice for 24" Full HD LED then benq?


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

That model is Full HD LED Monitor. No need to look for anything else.

No monitors will provide swivel, Height Adjustment & Tilt Management stand. Not even DELL.

Colors are vibrant & no dead pixels or color bleedings like DELL. After Sales Support is good with BENQ.

I'm not sure about Samsung. But sure that, they don't have any models to compete with the above.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> That model is Full HD LED Monitor. No need to look for anything else.
> 
> No monitors will provide swivel, Height Adjustment & Tilt Management stand. Not even DELL.
> 
> ...


Sorry for going offtopic---But IS BenQ good enough


----------



## Badmash (May 9, 2012)

d3p said:


> That model is Full HD LED Monitor. No need to look for anything else.
> 
> No monitors will provide swivel, Height Adjustment & Tilt Management stand. Not even DELL.
> 
> ...



Ok Thanks 

And any place in Chandigarh where i could get all these high end stuff? :/


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

BenQ is really top notch an one of the best monoitor manufacturers.


----------



## Badmash (May 9, 2012)

Ok thank you everyone, i guess i am going with D3P config within a month =]

Btw is the performance between 7850 and 7870 worth the increased price of the other? If yes then i rather wait and get 7870 after 1 month xD


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

^^ Pretty much no. An overclocked HD 7850 _performs almost same as_ HD 7870, so the price difference isn't really justified.

You can view the performance results of the stock Gigabyte HD7850 OC version, a higher OC version of the same card, and HD 7870 here


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> ^^ Pretty much no. An overclocked HD 7850 _performs almost same as_ HD 7870, so the price difference isn't really justified.
> 
> You can view the performance results of the *stock Gigabyte HD7850 OC version*, a higher OC version of the same card, and HD 7870 here



*BTW answer, this ^^ [bold letters]*

*If 7850 can be Overclocked, then Why the Heck you forgot that a HD7870 also can be Overclocked ???* Don't confuse the buyer, with such silly statements.


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

^^ Did I say that the HD7870 was overclocked? I was referring to the stock performance of HD7870 with overclocked HD 7850. Nothing silly. A 7k price difference which can be achieved with overclocking a lower model, isn't it a good deal? 

Then people will say, overclock HD 7870 and get HD 7950 performance, and then you will creep up, WHY SHOULDN'T WE GET AN HD 7950 and OVERCLOCK IT? duhh?

Repeat "x" number of times till you reach HD7990 or GTX 680.


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

^ then why are we suggesting people to buy intel i5 2500k, when the stock performance can be achieved by a SUPER CLOCKED 960T, with 40% lesser price.

The Stock 7870 give 15-25fps more than a stock 7850. Now, whether that increased fps worth that 7k, will surely matter when you are hitting a GPU hungry Game & the amount of  load on GPU varies between high Setting & ultra High settings.  

Also bear in mind, OC-ing straight out of the box is not always preferable, until you want to void the warranty. Its a case, where you are running out of options & you wanted to squeeze that extra amount out.


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

There's obvious choice. 15k for HD7850, 22K for HD7870 and get 10 fps more, 28K for HD7950 and get 25 fps more. It's a matter of individual's choice, and budget.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2012)

7k For 10fps .....WTF????


----------



## Omi (May 10, 2012)

*10-15 FPS* Sure sounds very less for 7k, but this difference COUNTS a lot when you play demanding games on high settings, it can become the difference between playable FPS and non playable FPS. Secondly the 7870 is Better at overclocking as it has more watts available to it, so it can be overclocked much better than the 7850.

except for CPU hungry games (Read skyrim, civ v or games that benefit very much from extra cores etc)
80% of the today's games will hardly give you much FPS difference when paired with an i3 or 2500k with a 7870/7850. So why doesn't one get the i3?


----------



## Badmash (May 10, 2012)

Lol still confused between between 7850 and 7870 :/


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

Badmash said:


> Lol still confused between between 7850 and 7870 :/



Ohh yaar! Simple! You have 15k, buy HD7850, you have 22k buy HD7870, what's the confusion? Obviously HD7850<HD7870.


----------



## Badmash (May 10, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Ohh yaar! Simple! You have 15k, buy HD7850, you have 22k buy HD7870, what's the confusion? Obviously HD7850<HD7870.



yaar its confusing cuz if 7850 can't run all games max at 1080p then its worth spending more money and get 7870. I just need future proof system for atleast 3 years xD


----------



## Omi (May 10, 2012)

as you have mentioned that you are going to buy system in 1-2 months,
the prices are going to fall when you actually your system. 670 coming to India
is going to impact the prices pushing all cards 1-2k lower in coming month or two.

Nothing is future proof, if you want to keep playing games at ultra setting consistently, buy what you require today, and be prepared to upgrade later.

3 years is a very demanding period


----------



## SunE (May 10, 2012)

HD 7850 can easily run all games max in 1080p graphite smooth. For 3 years only I think HD 7850 will be more than enough. Then if it lags, come back here again, we'll teach you overclocking


----------



## Omi (May 10, 2012)

> For 3 years only I think HD 7850 will be more than enough.


The world might even end in 2012
Nothing is certain, I would like to know defn of "graphite smooth"
60+ FPS at all settings high 2-4xAA is smooth


Crysis   Released:November 2007
Heck even 2012 Flagship Single GPU cant max Crysis at 60 fps@1080p


----------



## SunE (May 10, 2012)

Omi said:


> The world might even end in 2012
> Nothing is certain, I would like to know defn of "graphite smooth"
> 60+ FPS at all settings high 2-4xAA is smooth
> 
> ...



Even I believe that 2012 is the end  that's why I used the words *I think* rather than I'm certain.

Graphite is the smoothest substance on earth thus making it better than butter smooth  

I consider anything above 30+ smooth


----------



## Badmash (May 10, 2012)

lol i guess 7850 is enough  and i might be getting the system in a week and gfc card a month later xD


----------



## desiJATT (May 11, 2012)

^^ Good choice bhaji  I'll tell you where to buy them on fb


----------



## Badmash (May 11, 2012)

NZXT not available in chandigarh. Any other good option upto 4K?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 11, 2012)

Corsair Carbide 300R @ 3.5k or carbide 400R @ 5k


----------



## Badmash (May 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> For 70k, i would have gone with this config.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 This is what i am getting from market here in chandigarh.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12000
*Motherboard*
|
*Asus P8Z77-V LX|11900*
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|4000
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200, 64mb Cache|5500
*DVD Writer*
|
*Sony DRW-24B3ST|1000*
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4900
*Case*
|
*Corsair 300R|3950*
*Monitor*
|
*Benq V2420 24" LED Monitor|10500*
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800va|3000
|
*Total|73450*|
Alternatives i am getting locally are in *RED*
Please suggest on the *alternatives*, is it ok to go with these?


----------



## SunE (May 11, 2012)

Mobo is not worth the money. It's got driver issues(as someone mentioned on NewEgg) and has only 4+2phase design which is not recommended for overclocking. Try to find the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 or at least ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3. If ASRock is not at all available then go for ASUS P8Z77-V. It's a little more expensive but it's a great board with great reviews.

Don't buy Sony drives, they go bad pretty fast. try to get the ASUS one from flipkart.

Corsair 300R is a good cabinet.

I've no idea about monitors 

PS: You're being grossly overcharged for the RAM. I bought the exact same for 2000(though it was a pricing error on flipkart). Market price is around 3000 so it's still 1000 overcharge which is stupid! Also you're getting a real sweet price for the i5-2500k. Grab that first before the shopkeeper changes his mind


----------



## Badmash (May 11, 2012)

SunE said:


> Mobo is not worth the money. It's got driver issues(as someone mentioned on NewEgg) and has only 4+2phase design which is not recommended for overclocking. Try to find the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 or at least ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3. If ASRock is not at all available then go for ASUS P8Z77-V. It's a little more expensive but it's a great board with great reviews.
> 
> Don't buy Sony drives, they go bad pretty fast. try to get the ASUS one from flipkart.
> 
> ...



Hmmm other then the mobo i mentioned i am only getting  asus Maximus V GENE @ 16,500 and SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

@OP: Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL availible @3K
Order 2x Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @1.5K from flipkart.


SunE said:


> PS: You're being grossly overcharged for the RAM. I bought the exact same for 2000(though it was a pricing error on flipkart).



You got that too? nice.



> Also you're getting a real sweet price for the i5-2500k. Grab that first before the shopkeeper changes his mind



Price of 2500K normal IMO (which is all time high)


----------



## Badmash (May 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL availible @3K
> Order 2x Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @1.5K from flipkart.
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm ok what about mobo n monitor ?


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Then start trusting ASRock motherboards.. I think you should go for the ASUS  GENE V PRO as being a bit over budget, its worth the price tag and is one of the best motherboards.. 

For monitor go with the same BenQ G2222HDL as its again the best monitor for the price I think..


----------



## Badmash (May 12, 2012)

koolent said:


> Then start trusting ASRock motherboards.. I think you should go for the ASUS  GENE V PRO as being a bit over budget, its worth the price tag and is one of the best motherboards..
> 
> For monitor go with the same BenQ G2222HDL as its again the best monitor for the price I think..



You mean asus maximus v gene right? ANd i need 24" monitor =]


----------



## the_conqueror (May 12, 2012)

Try getting Asus maximus iv gene z at 13k. It ir a z68 board and offers good features with high OCing potential.


----------



## Badmash (May 12, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Try getting Asus maximus iv gene z at 13k. It ir a z68 board and offers good features with high OCing potential.



asus maximus v gene is the only one available :/ is it not good?

No worry about budget, already extended to 80K now lol i just want the best xD

Getting system in 2-3 days now, still not sure about mobo (should i get maximus v gene?) and 24" monitor (benq v2410 is not available)


----------



## SunE (May 12, 2012)

Get ASUS P8Z77-V period.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 12, 2012)

It is not at all necessary to go for a z77 board. A Z68 board is also fine for OCing. If you can extend budget to get Maximus v gene Z then no problem, else go for P8Z68-v or P8Z68-V pro. They'll be slightly cheaper than Maximus V.


----------



## Badmash (May 12, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> It is not at all necessary to go for a z77 board. A Z68 board is also fine for OCing. If you can extend budget to get Maximus v gene Z then no problem, else go for P8Z68-v or P8Z68-V pro. They'll be slightly cheaper than Maximus V.



i have the budget of 16k for mobo and i am getting maximus v in market for 16k. No problem about the budget all i want to know is if i can afford maximus v should i go for it or any better option then this?

Final config. i am going with : 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12000
*Motherboard*
|
*Asus maximus v gene|16400*
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws 8GB 1600 fsb single module|4000
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200, 64mb Cache|5500
*DVD Writer*
|Sony DRW-24B3ST|1000
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4900
*Case*
|Corsair 300R|3950
*Monitor*
|
*?????(benq v2410 not available)|15k max*
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800va|3000
|
*Total|67450 + (24"led monitor price upto 15K)=82450*|

Monitor required now 24" led 1080p up2 15k??


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

^^ Good except Asus maximus v gene.
Buy Asus P8Z68-V PRO/gen3 or Asus P8Z77-V/V PRO.

You will understand the importance of full atx board while installing more than one graphics card and a sound card. Space matters along with airflow.


----------



## Badmash (May 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Good except Asus maximus v gene.
> Buy Asus P8Z68-V PRO/gen3 or Asus P8Z77-V/V PRO.
> 
> You will understand the importance of full atx board while installing more than one graphics card and a sound card. Space matters along with airflow.



Finally you replied   .. But coming down from maximus v gene the only board i am getting is p8z77 v Lx :/


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

> i have the budget of 16k for mobo



As per your budget, Get Asus P8Z77-V PRO.
It is listed at flipkart @16.4K, market price should be lower than that. I don't know the exact market price.



> Gskill Ripjaws 8GB 1600 fsb single module


Any reason behind getting that?
There are 4 slots in Z77 board, and if you even attach 4x4GB you will get 16GB which will be more than enough for any type of uses.
Buy G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (2x 4GB) @3K  [It is 1600MHz]
You will save unnecessary spent 1K.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> As per your budget, Get Asus P8Z77-V PRO.
> It is listed at flipkart @16.4K, market price should be lower than that. I don't know the exact market price.



Hmmmm do i need external sound card for this board or on board sound is good enough?


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

> Sony DRW-24B3ST



I don't like that DVD writer.
Spend 100/- more and get Asus DRW-24B3ST from Flipkart. *Link*

I've used several DVD writers, and Asus DVD writer served me longest (more than 1 year).
Used Sony, want kaput after 7-8 months, used LG, never lasted beyond 4-5 months.
Keep in mind, I write ~15 DVD/month.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> As per your budget, Get Asus P8Z77-V PRO.
> It is listed at flipkart @16.4K, market price should be lower than that. I don't know the exact market price.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok i will go for p8z77-V pro but if its not available then second choice? 
And hmmm i think the dealer didn't have 2 x 4 gb one that but i will try to get 2 modules instead of one 8 gb then


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

Badmash said:


> Hmmmm do i need external sound card for this board or on board sound is good enough?



Boards inbuild sound is good enough. (unless you are extreme audiophile)


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Boards inbuild sound is good enough. (unless you are extreme audiophile)



Good for hd movies and gaming too?


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

More than enough.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> More than enough.



Ok asus writer and the board v pro .. still the monitor left :/ anybody to help with monitor?

Anyone please suggest a monitor 24" led 1080p with 2 ms response time and HDMI port upto15K? (benq v2410 is not available in the market here)


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

I would suggest you to go to local market and search for the same specification made by Dell, Asus(Don't think you can find any), Samsung.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I would suggest you to go to local market and search for the same specification made by Dell, Asus(Don't think you can find any), Samsung.



yeah asus is not available either, 23" samsung is available not sure about the model and benq v2420 is available. Quality wise samsung and benq same? Or outta both i should just go for 2ms response time?

But reading reviews online about v2420 i am getting this >>> Cons

    Dynamic contrast is imperfect, poor static black levels, slight green colour bias in default settings


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

I think you should PM *d3p *about this.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you should PM *d3p *about this.



Thank you  i hope he reply soon i am getting the rig tomorrow.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2012)

Is it fine, if you buy it from SMCinternational.in [New Delhi].

Then *Click Here*  for the benq V2410. 

TBH, SMC is a very reliable store, to buy from.


----------



## Badmash (May 13, 2012)

d3p said:


> Is it fine, if you buy it from SMCinternational.in [New Delhi].
> 
> Then *Click Here*  for the benq V2410.
> 
> TBH, SMC is a very reliable store, to buy from.



Can't buy online  no delivery option where i stay :/


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

SMC delivers via DTDC which happens to be all over the India.


----------



## pravat1987 (May 14, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> The above config is very good. If possible go with it.


can u tell me a that to play games in a single monitor how much ram is required in a graphics card?


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

pravat1987 said:


> can u tell me a that to play games in a single monitor how much ram is required in a graphics card?



What? 
At first I would suggest you to go through some sticky threads in Graphics card sub forum and post there if you have any query.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

this is one of best reviews of  many z77 motherboards look into it and decide according to availability price and vfm in india
ocaholic - Review: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 with Ivy Bridge - Motherboards - Reviews


----------



## Badmash (May 14, 2012)

Just ordered this config.:  



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i5 2500k|12000
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z77-V PRO|16700
*RAM*
|skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3200
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200, 64mb Cache|5500
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1000
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II-620W|4900
*Case*
|Corsair 300R|3950
*Monitor*
|
*any 24" led benq model(benq v2410 not available)|HELP*
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800va|3200
||

Thank you everyone for the help  Getting all above items day after tomorrow  now just monitor left :/


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

for that price motherboard you could have gone with the msi z77 gd65 which is 15000/- or the asrock z77 extreme 4@10000/- which is as good as vpro if not more vfm than vpro

for monitor you can look @dell u2312or asus ml238h or asus ms249h or asus pa23q
Asus LCD Monitor in India | Buy Asus LCD Monitor Online at cheap Price
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" Monitor with LED
Viewsonic VX2453 23.6 Inch LED Monitor
ViewSonic LED Monitor Price India, Buy ViewSonic LED Monitor VX2253MH - 21.5 - Infibeam.com


----------



## Badmash (May 14, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> for that price motherboard you could have gone with the msi z77 gd65 which is 15000/- or the asrock z77 extreme 4@10000/- which is as good as vpro if not more vfm than vpro
> 
> for monitor you can look @dell u2312or asus ml238h or asus ms249h or asus pa23q
> Asus LCD Monitor in India | Buy Asus LCD Monitor Online at cheap Price
> ...



MSI and ASrock both not available here .. and for monitors asus not available either  so now choice is between dell ips or benq tn or samsung tn 24" .. is dell ips panel better for gaming when compared to benq n samsung tn panel?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

if you can go down to delhi  nehru palace you can get the monitors you want


----------



## Badmash (May 14, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> if you can go down to delhi  nehru palace you can get the monitors you want



I can't :/ only option available is locally .. anyone just guide me is IPS panel better then TN for gaming?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

man just enquire they may be some asus dealers in chandigarh ,checkout on asus ,benq websites,if they dont workout or you are unwilling for online purchase go for dell


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2012)

^^ can visit lynx and buy directly?


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

Badmash said:


> I can't :/ only option available is locally .. anyone just guide me is IPS panel better then TN for gaming?



IPS panel is better. TN panel have color bleeding problem.



NoasArcAngel said:


> ^^ can visit lynx and buy directly?



Lynx? Are you serious?
That's a fraud company! 
@OP: Strictly avoid Lynx India.


----------



## Badmash (May 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> IPS panel is better. TN panel have color bleeding problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yup i don't trust lynx and what about the higher response time of ips?? From reviews and all i heard that TN is better for gaming and ips for movies??? :-s


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

i told you  contact the distributors of benq/asus in your area they can get the model you want


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

Get in touch with Mr. Swarup Dhar- 9836040976 
Asus India, North region


----------



## Badmash (May 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get in touch with Mr. Swarup Dhar- 9836040976
> Asus India, North region



Thanks buh i already contacted someone who just wants me to tell him specific model and he will get it for me   asus 24" with 2ms response time?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

asus asus pa23q>asus ml249h>asus ml248h


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2012)

It is now 4 pages of suggestion...wonder how much more guidance is needed for OP.


----------



## Badmash (May 15, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> asus asus pa23q>asus ml249h>asus ml248h



No dvi port for the later two? 



Cilus said:


> It is now 4 pages of suggestion...wonder how much more guidance is needed for OP.



lol sorry but just the monitor left :/ got everything else already xD and no one is really able to help me out with the monitor  .. :/


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

hdmi in (monitor)to dvi connector provided ,so why dvi to dvi connector

besides read this
What’s the Difference Between HDMI and DVI? Which is Better? - How-To Geek


----------



## Badmash (May 15, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> hdmi in (monitor)to dvi connector provided ,so why dvi to dvi connector
> 
> besides read this
> What’s the Difference Between HDMI and DVI? Which is Better? - How-To Geek



Okay thank you =]


----------

